# Prayers needed



## solrac

Hello,

I know this board is read by many good people and I am reaching out to those good people to please pray for my brother. He was murdered Saturday at his ranch. Please pray for our family to have the strength to get throught this time. I was told that when we are at our lowest, God is closest to us and that He wont give us more than we can take. Please give me strength through you prayers. Please pray the criminals who did this will be brought to justice. My brother did not deserve this violence, he healed people and raised the spirits of everyone around him. 

thank you,
carlos


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Lord please comfort and bless this family as only you can
give them the strength and courage to deal with this tragedy.
Carlos my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family
May your brother Rest in Peace. Hope the criminals are brought
to quick justice. May their souls burn in flames of hades


----------



## grandpa cracker

I am thinking your brother is Dr. Gonzalez. If so , it is a terrible loss of a very talented and caring man.
My prayers go up for all of your family and friends. I am sure that this cowardly act will not go unpunished.
Carlos, may God give you strength and comfort you and your family during this time of sorrow.
I have seen the news reports and I know your brother will be sorely missed by his fellow workers and the community. 
Alan


----------



## solrac

thank you


----------



## fender bender

Prayers sent.


----------



## 24Buds

prayers sent. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## solrac

thank you


----------



## BOBBYG

Prayers Sent.


----------



## whistech

I am so sorry for your loss. We don't know and can't understand how something like this can happen and there are really no words that can appropriately express my condolences to you and your family, but I want you to know you and your family is in my prayers. May He help you and your family thru these unimaginable times.


----------



## Bonito

Carlos,

What a terrible thing to happen. We pray that God will give you, your family and all the friends peace and comfort during this horrible time. We pray that the person or persons responsible for this will be found and brought to justice. We ask Father that you will raise up Carlos and help him to be a comfort to the family. We pray that You will pour out your love on all the family and friends. In Jesus' name we pray.

God bless you, Carlos.


----------



## solrac

Thank you


----------



## Titus Bass

Prayers sent to you and your family........


----------



## sweenyite

Prayers sent.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

Prayers sent.God bless you and all involved.


----------



## solrac

Thank you.


----------



## kim e cooper

Prayer up GOD BLESS.


----------



## activescrape

What a terrible thing to have to go through. I pray for strength for you and yours Carlos, and I pray that you can focus on the good man that your brother was(is). I also pray that his killer(s) will be brought to justice. Hang in there man.


----------



## solrac

thank you


----------



## Bonito

Carlos,

Still praying for you and your family. Keep your head up, Brother.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Carlos, I'm very sorry for your loss. May God be with you and your family, to give you strength to get you through this time.


----------



## beach

Prayers sent.


----------



## Reel-Tite

Prayers sent.


----------



## JHG

Just saw on news where they caught 2 of the people and have charged them with murder and have a warrant issued for the third. Apparently the 2 were brothers and related to the ranch hand that was also shot. 
My prayers go out to you and your family. The entire Houston community felt a profound sense of loss at the passing of your brother. He was a respected pillar of our community and will have a special place in Heaven for all of the people he helped on this earth. May God bless you and your family.


----------



## solrac

Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## solrac

Its been a month since my brother's murder. Four suspects are in custody. Motive is unclear, investigation is still open.

Please pray for us today. Please pray for the investigation to reach a definitive conlcusion and all guilty be brought to justice.


----------



## activescrape

You got em'.


----------



## capt.sandbar

Prayers are sent.

Motive: Scum of the earth prey upon hard working honest people who have made something of there life... They take in 1 hour, what others have worked their whole life for...


----------



## jrw

*Prayer*

Oh Lord, your Servant has ask for your blessing for his
family.

Comfort them during this difficult time. Amen


----------



## solrac

Thank you all again. 

Today, the four suspects in custody will go in front of the judge in Austin County.


----------



## wos

Prayers sent


----------



## activescrape

I pray justice is done.


----------



## dbarham

I pray the same thing JUSTICE!


----------



## TreDawg

Lord,

I pray that you are with this family in their time of need, that your grace be poured out over this family. Give them the strength to get through this difficult time..... I pray that you are with our fallen brother, that you welcome him with open arms to your mighty kingdom. I pray this in your precious and holy name....Amen

I am sorry to hear of your lost and I will be praying for you and your family. I will also have my church pray for you and your family as well. I would like to leave you with a couple of verses from the bible.


*Matthew 5:4
* Blessed are those who mourn, 
for they will be comforted.

*Isaiah 54:10
*Though the mountains be shaken 
and the hills be removed, 
yet my unfailing love for you will not be shaken 
nor my covenant of peace be removed," 
says the LORD, who has compassion on you.*

Psalm 48:14
* For this God is our God for ever and ever; 
he will be our guide even to the end.


----------



## fish and grin

prayers sent to you. god is listening.


----------



## sweenyite

Prayers sent. Hope you find some comfort in the justice that is carried out.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

I've been away from this place too long. Please forgive me for not being there for you when all this happened.

Oh, Lord God,

Pour out your loving mercy on this family. Be their comfort and their healing balm. Keep the memory of their loved one alive and active in their hearts and minds. Help them forgive the people who did this horrible thing. Let there be no root of bitterness growing in their lives to defile their precious memories.

As for the people who committed this heinous crime, soften their hearts and turn them to Jesus. Let them learn of Him and find peace with God. Let them sin no more and ruin no more lives. Let their families turn to You for support during their time of crisis. Please turn these lives around and teach them to do good in the name of Jesus.

Father, we need you every hour. I praise your holy name that you are available to us through the blood of your Son Jesus. And it's in his name I pray for all concerned in this very sad situation. Our lives are in your hands. Amen.


----------



## solrac

I ask again for your prayers.
I pray for patience, for justice to be done on earth and peace in our lives.


----------



## patwilson

You got it! Me and my family send the best to you. Hope all is well.

God Bless, Pat


----------

